# basic april 20th



## private_cowboy (15 Mar 2004)

got my call around half hour ago. he offered me a job opening for april 20th and i took it. infantry(ppcli)


----------



## Greywolf (15 Mar 2004)

Whoo hoo!!!  I just got my call too!  Going to basic on April 20 as well.  Supply Tech (911)   I‘m so happy!!!!


----------



## private_cowboy (15 Mar 2004)

thats awesome hope to see you there!!!!


----------



## GrahamD (15 Mar 2004)

How long were you guys waiting since completeing your testing?


----------



## LilMissChicky (15 Mar 2004)

Got my offer as well today so I‘m gonna be with you guys on the 20th. Swearing in on the 2nd in Ottawa. I accepted MedTech. 

Any good runner in here?


----------



## GrahamD (15 Mar 2004)

Congratulations.

I‘m assuming that they organised the course and then made the phone calls all at once, since you all got calls on the same day.

It‘s disappointing to not be getting a call, but my medical file was just sent on March 1st, so I don‘t know if my complete file has even been sent to Borden yet.

I‘m hoping that there are other members from ARMY.CA on my course if I get an offer, and that we have opportunity to chat before departing for St.Jean.
I just think the transition would be that much easier if you had someone you knew even a little there with you.

Anyway, good luck to all of you who are getting offers for April.


----------



## md200 (15 Mar 2004)

Congrats to everyone......Hope to get my call soon


----------



## Greywolf (15 Mar 2004)

Anyone else from Edmonton going to basic on April 20?


----------



## koach (15 Mar 2004)

There were about 140 job offers listed today across Canada and there will be more to come as CFRG HQ Borden can only do so much in one day.  I have the feeling that there will be alot of offers listed over the next couple of months.


----------



## shaun_bougie (15 Mar 2004)

Congratulations to everyone that will be going to basic.  Hopefully I get an offer soon for Military Police.  Apparantly I won‘t be going on the 20th of April but I guess there‘s still a slight chance to be sent off for then.  We will have to wait and see I guess.  I wasn‘t home today so I don‘t think I got the call!  My parents would have definately let me know.  Once again congrats and soon enough I‘ll be there too


----------



## Canuck_97 (15 Mar 2004)

Hey everyone, This is my first post but i‘ve been visiting this site for quite awhile, anyways, I was just wondering how long ago did you guys do your interview? I‘m asking this because I just had my inyterview March 9th and was told that I would leave late May or June. Does anyone know how this works...do people go to Basic every couple of weeks? or should I maybe be expecting a call for april 20th as well? anyways thanks in advance.


----------



## soon to be infantry (15 Mar 2004)

Congrats everyone that got offers, Im hoping to get mine shortly. Its good to see prople start moving. Good luck, and see you soon.


----------



## SlimShady (16 Mar 2004)

I am going to basic on the 20th too, for infantry.  Maybe I will see you there joker and everyone in Quebec.  I am going to Toronto to be sworn in on the 7th, maybe some of you are going there to?


----------



## cathtaylor (16 Mar 2004)

GrahamD; Hang tight, we could be going together!
Congrats and good luck to all of you who are going on the 20th.


----------



## dimmer (16 Mar 2004)

hey i got my call on the 15 for the 20 april so hope to see you all their as well


----------



## private_cowboy (17 Mar 2004)

got another call today.. looks like we are all flying out on the 17th?


----------



## private_cowboy (17 Mar 2004)

anyone here, thats going on the 20th have msn. should add me. gregmccubbing@hotmail.com


----------



## Greywolf (17 Mar 2004)

Hey, private_joker.  You‘re swearing in on Apr 16 in Edmonton too?  I guess I‘ll see you there.  I‘m flying out on the 17th too.


----------



## LilMissChicky (17 Mar 2004)

Eh, found out my course number... 0144E 

So which one you guys are on?


----------



## Greywolf (19 Mar 2004)

I‘m on Course 0145.  Anyone else?


----------



## SlimShady (19 Mar 2004)

I am on 0145 also, hopefully see you there, my name is Jay.


----------



## LilMissChicky (19 Mar 2004)

private_joker???? Come on... tell me you‘re on 0144     lol


----------



## private_cowboy (19 Mar 2004)

i will find out on monday.. i think i get my package then.


----------



## Greywolf (19 Mar 2004)

Hey Jay.  My name is Ronee.  See ya in St. Jean.


----------



## Lajeunesse (30 Mar 2004)

Hey I‘m also goin to BCT at CFRLS april 20th, i‘m also Infantry I get sworn april 7th in Hamilton. Anyone that wants to chat or whatever let me know.
See you all in St. Jean
My names Cody Lajeunesse


----------



## Lajeunesse (31 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Greywolf:
> [qb] I‘m on Course 0145.  Anyone else? [/qb]


Yes I‘m also on 0145...Names Cody Lajeunesse I guess i‘ll see you at CFRLS.


----------



## Berry2004 (1 Apr 2004)

Hey!!!

     I got my call on the 15th too, but I leave for St.Jean on the 11th! Course 0142! And Pte_Lajeunesse I‘m getting sworn in on the 7th in Hamilton too!!! I‘ll see ya there! Good luck to everyone else!

Anyone else on course 0142?


----------



## Lajeunesse (1 Apr 2004)

cool See yea there...6 more days
then another 13 to BCT WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## Jason Bourne (1 Apr 2004)

I‘m on that course 0144 I get sworn in on the 14th and leave 17th from edmonton got accepted as Sigops hope so see you guys


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (1 Apr 2004)

Did My Interview and medical and fitness test 6-7 weeks ago, called Toronto today to find out my Med Docs where incomplete because my Previous service med docs were not their when i did my medical, so now i gotta do my medical again in like a week probably.....So Frusterating


anyways congrats to all the new recruits and GOOD LUCK


----------



## LilMissChicky (2 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Jason Bourne:
> [qb] I‘m on that course 0144 I get sworn in on the 14th and leave 17th from edmonton got accepted as Sigops hope so see you guys [/qb]


Cool we‘re on the same course. See you there and I hope you like running


----------



## K. Ash (2 Apr 2004)

Good luck to everyone shipping out the 20th. Just out of curiosity how long were you guys waiting for your respective MOC?


----------



## Berry2004 (2 Apr 2004)

I waited about a year for the combat engineer to open up again, it closed on me that last time...just after my paperwork was sent in.  So just be patient and keep waiting!


----------



## Jason Bourne (2 Apr 2004)

I waited for my job since June of Last year... so that was a long time kinda sucked but its so worth it when you get that phone call.


----------



## Lajeunesse (2 Apr 2004)

I waited 4 months for my Infantry position to open up, but I was mass excited when I got my call.


----------

